# Wozu J2EE ?



## bejay (28. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf meinem Server eine kleine Webaplikation bauen, bisher habe ich J2SDK 5 und Eclipse, das Tut baut auf Eclipse und J2EE. Ein für meine W98 passendes J2EE habe ich nun. Muß ich was in Eclipse einstellen, Pfade Home und Classpath ändern, kann ich was altes entfernen oder so? 
Was genau ist bei J2EE alles dabei ?(das wichtigste).
Gruß bejay


----------



## HLX (28. Sep 2006)

http://java.sun.com/javaee/overview/faq/j2ee.jsp  :wink:


----------



## bejay (28. Sep 2006)

AHA !

Zusammenbauen werd ich das wohl auf meiner W98 mit J2EE 1.3 läuft das dem JDK1.5 ? Und wenn ich das ganze auf meine Debian (Server ohne GUI) aber mit JDK1.5 und weil möglich mit J2EE 1.5 schiebe? Auf der Debian möchte ich nicht entwickeln. Sollte ich nicht versuchen überall die gleichen Versionen zu haben oder macht das nichts?

Gruß Bejay


----------

